# pasar programas de una consola a otra..

## kropotkin

esa es mi pregunta, se puede por ejemplo, estoy corriendo un programa en mi Eterm por ejmplo, k nececito reiniciar por una u otra razon X, puedo hacer que ese programa sea "capturado" porr ejemplo por la tty1, para haci porder reiniciar X sin perder la ejecucion del programa??

gracias..

----------

## mamuma

Hola.

Echalé un vistazo al programa screen.

Con él puedes lanzar una sesión y capturarla desde otra consola posteriormente.

```

emerge screen

```

----------

## kropotkin

 :Very Happy:  oka muchas gracias por la rapida repuesta.. le echare un vistazo..

si descublo como se hace lo posteare bien detallado, ya que aveses puede ser de gran utilidad reiniciar la X son perder programas lanzados desde consola...

----------

## Stolz

No tiene mucho misterio usar screen. Aunque es una herramienta muy potente te la resumo aquí. Imagina que el comando screen lo que hace es crear una consola que permite ser desatendida y aunque cierres la terminal o el servidor de ventanas ésta permanecerá abierta.

Un ejemplo de uso:

-Estas en una terminal cualquier, ejecutas 

```
#screen
```

 en este instante ya estás en la terminal virtual de screen. 

-Por ejemplo haces un 

```
# emerge -u world
```

.

-En cualquier momento puedes salir de screen usando la combinación de telas CONTROL+ALT+D. En cuanto la pulses, volverás a la terminal inicial pero el emerge -u world seguirá funcionando en la terminal screen que acabas de abandonar.

-Una vez fuera, como ya no estás dentro de screen, puedes hacer lo que quieras, salir del terminal inicial, reiniciar las X, o lo que quieras

-En cualquier instante puedes volver a screen ejecutado 

```
# screen -r
```

. En cuanto lo ejecutes, volverás a screen y veras que el emerge -u world sigue funcionando.

Esto es solo un resumen. Screen sirve para mucho mas. Puedes lanzar múltiples instancias de screen. Puedes conectarte a una maquina remota, dejar algo ejecutándose, desconectarte y volver otro día para ver como va el proceso, etc....

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## kropotkin

Gracias  :Very Happy: ! igual le voy a buscar los demas usos pero lo que nombraste es exactamente lo que nececitaba..

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  cada dia me sorprende y me encanta más linux, al parecer no hay nada que pueda hacer.. realmente un So incleible :p

----------

## kalcetoh

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

>  al parecer no hay nada que pueda hacer.. 

 

Cualquiera que lo lea pensará que linux es una caca.

----------

## kropotkin

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

>  *kropotkin wrote:*    al parecer no hay nada que pueda hacer..  
> 
> Cualquiera que lo lea pensará que linux es una caca.

 

me comi una palabra

"al parecer no hay nada que NO pueda hacer.. "

:p

----------

## navegante

Tambien checa esto, saludos.

----------

